# كيفية رسم aerfoil shape بأستخدام برنامج catia



## محمد فيصل محمد (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
كنت أريد معرفة كيفية رسم airfoil shape بأستخدام برنامج catia
و كنت أريد المساعدة منكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

